# Brags!



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Those are for sure things to brag about. Congratulations.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations! Is this the Grand Ch. Farley D Analoni Santiago de Chile that recently had a litter with "MBISS GCHS Creole Voodoo Queen?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Huge congratulations, your Santiago is gorgeous


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

farleysd said:


> Hey all:
> Guess I have two Brags to write about.
> 
> First: was spoken a bit a couple of weeks ago.... my apricot, Grand Ch. Farley D Analoni Santiago de Chile went speciality best in Show at the Greensprings poodle club specialities. I recently saw a ranking of poodles and he ranked 12th!
> ...


I’d love to see photos of your two stars! Congratulation!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Love Farleys D updates. Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I think we need some photos of these lovely dogs! Congrats!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Yes, Congratulations! And photos please!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peeking back in, hoping for photos...


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

farleysd said:


> Hey all:
> Guess I have two Brags to write about.
> 
> First: was spoken a bit a couple of weeks ago.... my apricot, Grand Ch. Farley D Analoni Santiago de Chile went speciality best in Show at the Greensprings poodle club specialities. I recently saw a ranking of poodles and he ranked 12th!
> ...


Congratulations! 🏆 Those are brag-worthy achievements for sure!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome sauce!!!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Mufar42 said:


> Congratulations! Is this the Grand Ch. Farley D Analoni Santiago de Chile that recently had a litter with "MBISS GCHS Creole Voodoo Queen?


Hi Mufar4, yes Santi was bred to that extremely beautiful girl!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

a2girl said:


> I’d love to see photos of your two stars! Congratulation!


I will try to post some, I might actually need someone to help with that!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

farleysd said:


> Hi Mufar4, yes Santi was bred to that extremely beautiful girl!


 My boy is from one of Maries earlier litters ( a Hamilton sibling). I saw pictures of this litter and they were all gorgeous! Would have loved one of them!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Mufar42 said:


> My boy is from one of Maries earlier litters ( a Hamilton sibling). I saw pictures of this litter and they were all gorgeous! Would have loved one of them!


Peggy is doing a wonderful job with her breeding. If I am correct your boy would actually be Santiago's half brother. Santiago is an Afterglow Alberto son.


----------

